# Good and safe move for first mod?



## DCandDGK (Jan 18, 2012)

New to the A6 and don't want to ruin anything. Are these safe? Won't blow my turbos or anything right? 
http://www.tyrolsport.com/index.php?p=product&id=175&parent=71


----------



## Audi4.2S (Apr 13, 2011)

should be fine, just to let you know the turbos are a regular maintenance thing so they will go bad one day. 

Those are some nice gains though 70-80HP/80-90TQ 

i wish there was something with those kind of gains for the 4.2


----------



## DCandDGK (Jan 18, 2012)

What kind of maintenance are we talking?


----------



## mywagonproject (Nov 12, 2011)

Audi4.2S said:


> i wish there was something with those kind of gains for the 4.2


 There is, but you need to spend something like $6k for it. Called a PES supercharger, lol. 

There's actually a guy over on audizine who's about to try out S8 heads and intake, along with catless dp's. He's going to use my numbers, 240awhp, as a baseline and when he gets them installed we'll see what the gains are going to be.


----------

